# Lincolns new hand made collar



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I ordered from a friend Lincoln a new collar a few weeks ago. I dont like the heavy bulky ones you get in the store and they are to expensive to get quality made. So I ordered one from a friend for $18. He looks so good in it.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I like the pattern, and how wide the collar is.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice looking collar, your friend did a very good job. 
Of course your handsome boy Lincoln as a model didn't hurt.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice collar! Your friend did a great job with it.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

That's ACU material! Are you in the military!? I really like that collar!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

So, I guess you aren't checking his platelets soon?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice pattern if you were US military. He looks thrilled with his new collar.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

LisaT said:


> So, I guess you aren't checking his platelets soon?


I will get his platelets checked when my vet suggests I should  I already know why you posted this comment completely unrelevant to my post. He has seen a vet for his eyes but its never good enough for you. I dont really care what you think anymore, you have the time to post snarky comments here but no time to reply to a PM with honest questions. There goes the fresh start. 



Kayos and Havoc said:


> Nice pattern if you were US military. He looks thrilled with his new collar.


You have NO idea what I have done or what I do or what I am going to do, the ONLY reason you replied here was to leave your snarky comment just like LisaT did


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So I'm wondering, are you military?! My hubby is, so I know that pattern very well! If so, I got our last collar and had our unit's patch put on it, since we've been here six years, and prior to me meeting my hubby he was here for 4 years.

10 years at one base, so yea, our dogs sport the Unit patch on their gear! ;-)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have to say for someone who continually complains about the cost of vet care that $18 for a collar would be over the top.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

middleofnowhere said:


> I have to say for someone who continually complains about the cost of vet care that $18 for a collar would be over the top.



That collar or something similar would cost $30 here in Canada. I ordered that from the US. Leather collars here hit $100. So not, that wasnt expensive for a quality collar.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> , our dogs sport the Unit patch on their gear! ;-)


Sorry to interject.....but that is an awesome idea. Love it!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

KSdogowner said:


> Sorry to interject.....but that is an awesome idea. Love it!!



Thank you, we purchased their collars from Ellas Lead and the ONLY Unit Patch she has for her leather collars just so happens to be the one were in. I asked hubby if he wanted it on their collars, instead of another one, so we got the POW/MIA and the unit patch on them. Our little reminder where our roots are, here, serving our country, and never forgetting the missing and the fallen....


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I like the collar. Your friend did a nice job.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Thank you, we purchased their collars from Ellas Lead and the ONLY Unit Patch she has for her leather collars just so happens to be the one were in. I asked hubby if he wanted it on their collars, instead of another one, so we got the POW/MIA and the unit patch on them. Our little reminder where our roots are, here, serving our country, and never forgetting the missing and the fallen....


Screaming Eagles?


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Heres another picture I got tonight. I thought it was cute


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

malinois_16 said:


> Heres another picture I got tonight. I thought it was cute


Definitely cute. Love the googles. He looks like he is ready to take off in a plane. Pilot Lincoln LOL


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

malinois_16 said:


> I will get his platelets checked when my vet suggests I should  I already know why you posted this comment completely unrelevant to my post. He has seen a vet for his eyes but its never good enough for you. I dont really care what you think anymore, you have the time to post snarky comments here but no time to reply to a PM with honest questions. There goes the fresh start.


Well, I like to think that I have the freedom to respond to the posts that I want to, without getting into a long term relationship with someone, just not ready for that type of commitment 

I posted that comment because you have problems affording vet care, and there are medical issues that have been neglected. If you weren't so vocal about those issues, and your supposed concern, then I wouldn't have brought that up. 

You might as well give up that fresh start business. I gave you an opportunity, but you started with your exaggerations and untruths again, so we are back at square one.





> You have NO idea what I have done or what I do or what I am going to do, the ONLY reason you replied here was to leave your snarky comment just like LisaT did


She did say that Lincoln looked thrilled????

Again, my comment was addressed toward the health of Lincoln.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

My dog has seen a vet for his eyes, Dont believe me I can scan my papers for that. 

YOU think he has issues with his platelets, that has been brought up with my vet who thinks its not an issue and recommended blood work he WILL get in a couple months. I will buy an $18 collar if I want to in fact this collar was paid for BEFORE his vet visit for his eyes, but I still took him. 

Get over your hate for me and please stay ON TOPIC


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

> Well, I like to think that I have the freedom to respond to the posts that I want to, without getting into a long term relationship with someone, just not ready for that type of commitment


As obsessive as you seem to be over malinois_16 I think that long term relationship thing as already gone out the window. I mean seriously why don't you propose already. Seems every single thread they post in you come marching in to leave some snotty comment. Let it go already. It's old, and it's annoying.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Draugr said:


> As obsessive as you seem to be over malinois_16 I think that long term relationship thing as already gone out the window. I mean seriously why don't you propose already. Seems every single thread they post in you come marching in to leave some snotty comment. Let it go already. It's old, and it's annoying.


With as much time and advice Lisa has given to the OP I think she has the right to say something off topic when she feels there is a problem


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Draugr said:


> As obsessive as you seem to be over malinois_16 I think that long term relationship thing as already gone out the window. I mean seriously why don't you propose already. Seems every single thread they post in you come marching in to leave some snotty comment. Let it go already. It's old, and it's annoying.


Good Post :thumbup:

She seems to have to put herself on a pedestal when she has something to say. May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your nether regions.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> With as much time and advice Lisa has given to the OP I think she has the right to say something off topic when she feels there is a problem


She has never once replied to any specific questions I asked her about his eyes in Pm or addressing something she has said. She has helped me sure but is pretty rude about it.

Please keep my PICTURE thread on topic


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

KSdogowner said:


> Screaming Eagles?


Our Unit Crest per say! <3

101st Airborne Division - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Man, my question is never going to get answered. 

Are you military Malinois_16?? I'm not trying to trash you, I'm generally curious, just as I would ask anybody who had an ACU collar, I have a soft spot for our US Military! <3


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

She lives in Canada, so I'm pretty sure she's not US military at least....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

malinois_16 said:


> She has never once replied to any specific questions I asked her about his eyes in Pm or addressing something she has said.


No, I didn't answer the pm, or the zillions of pms, because I answered extensively online. I just don't have the time to answer 20 zillion questions regarding things that have been sufficiently covered and just require a bit of common sense. Here are a few of the posts where you can see the advice that I have given....

What do you guys think (eyes)? - GermanShepherdHome.net

Brought Lincoln to have his eyes looked at - GermanShepherdHome.net


Pale/light blue gums and tongue? - GermanShepherdHome.net

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-explain-me-couple-things-his-blood-work.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/163428-rubys-blood-work-what-do-you-think.html


*************

Draugr, I don't like people that misrepresent themselves.....for whomever that applies too.....

*************

WarrantsWifey, no, she is not military, though I did see a post once where she was just fishing and wanted to know where she could leave her dogs when she shipped off to Afghanistan :rolleyes2:

http://www.mihav.com/en/forum/share-amp-chat/does-anyone-no-of-places-that-181031/#post276856

.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Our Unit Crest per say! <3
> 
> 101st Airborne Division - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Oh shoot, no Big Red 1 available. ok. I stop now Malloinois... sorry. Just is such a neat idea.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lisa that link you posted about someone asking about Afganastan (sp?) is not me and I am not sure WTH you searched to find that? You can feel free to search the IP of that poster and my IP and you will see that it was not posted by me. That thread was created in 2009 and I started fishing in the summer of 2010..so yeah. Your stalking me and you need to grow up. You NEVER answered a few of my questions I PM'ed you


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Things on the internet do not go away very easily...

Mihav.com - Search Results

.

LOL, this isn't about actually fishing with a rod and reel....


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

malinois_16 said:


> Lisa that link you posted about someone asking about Afganastan (sp?) is not me and I am not sure WTH you searched to find that? You can feel free to search the IP of that poster and my IP and you will see that it was not posted by me. That thread was created in 2009 and I started fishing in the summer of 2010..so yeah. Your stalking me and you need to grow up. You NEVER answered a few of my questions I PM'ed you


This is REALLY getting weird...


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

You searched any posts on the internet made by a "Michelle V". The one about being deployed was not by me. You are stalking me, you have some serious issues and I hope a mod makes people keep my threads on topic. I post about a collar and now your finding S*** to B**** about. 

Get over it and realize that some things posted about my dog were not posted by me but rather an internet stalker I had previous and now you. Please keep this thread on topic

I have contacted a mod and the admin of this site. Lisa, your drama needs to stop. YOU created what this thread is. I posted about my dogs new collar and you had to be rude.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> With as much time and advice Lisa has given to the OP I think she has the right to say something off topic when she feels there is a problem


Yeah, and she's done that, about 15 or 20 times it seems. In every single thread malinois_16 posts. And it's not "I think there's a problem, here" it's some unwarranted, snotty, self-righteous comment right out of the blue. I don't care what kind of advice you give it doesn't give you the "right" to march around and act like that. This stalking behavior is some level beyond obsessive.



> WarrantsWifey, no, she is not military, though I did see a post once where she was just fishing and wanted to know where she could leave her dogs when she shipped off to Afghanistan :rolleyes2:
> 
> Does anyone no of places that help soldiers being deployed to afganistan
> 
> .


I don't even want to know how you got from "malinois_16" to "michelle v." Because they both start with the letter "m?" Well then, they _must_ be the same person, right? Or is it because they both have two dogs? Oh, they both live in Canada! I bet she's the only person in the world who has two dogs and lives in Canada. Well, you know, that's a real nail in the coffin, there. You know, since the population of Canada is so small. You are such a _super_ detective! Give yourself a pat on the back.  You can rest easy knowing you've yet again come to the rescue.

I'm not sure where exactly things got sour between you two but get over it. It's in the past. You don't have to keep drudging it up every single chance you get.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

By the way I think Lincoln's new collar looks awesome :3.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Be courteous to other members at all times;

2. Be respectful of the feelings of others

4. Do not make statements based on rumor

5. Do not use defamatory statements or statements that attack the character of another;

6. Do not make abusive, hateful, harassing, or threatening statements

I know someone who has broken these rules and because shes got over 10k posts I am sure nothing will get done


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I really like that collar and OMG does Lincoln look super cute in those doggles!!! What a good boy for wearing them, I can only imagine what kind of fuss either of my two would kick up if I tried getting those on them!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Locked.


----------

